# Bruiser Scored Some Hot Italian Sausage-Help



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

Bruiser got to a grocery bag before me and ate downed 2 links of Italian Hot Sausage...will he be alright? Should I feed me his regular meal tonight? I think he'll have some runs but other then that, any advice?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Can't tell you if he'll have the runs, he certainly may. But no I wouldn't feed dinner on top of that.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks, that's what I was thinking


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, I think he'll probably get an upset stomach over that - if the sausages are like the ones I usually buy they're spicy but not as spicy as like a red hot sausage. I agree with ReRun - I wouldn't give him dinner after that - maybe boil some rice/chicken so it's on hand for the morning. 

But I think other than an upset tummy he'll probably be fine.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I would skip dinner, maybe give some pumpkin if you have some as I bet he will have the runs.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

GSD_Xander said:


> Yeah, I think he'll probably get an upset stomach over that - if the sausages are like the ones I usually buy they're spicy but not as spicy as like a red hot sausage. I agree with ReRun - I wouldn't give him dinner after that - maybe boil some rice/chicken so it's on hand for the morning.
> 
> But I think other than an upset tummy he'll probably be fine.


I'll have it ready for tomorrow's breakfast and probably some pumpkin also. Boy he was so fast, I was only out of sight for a second. Could be a long night. Thanks, so much for your advice


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

My dogs have eaten all sorts of random things and been fine. How big were the links?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

If it were my dogs I wouldn't worry about 2 links of sausage. I use hot italian sausages all the time, and they're really not that hot. He may have a little digestive upset, but it shouldn't be a big deal. For my dogs I'd feed their next meal but maybe cut it back slightly.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

variety is actually good for the dog . The salt in the sausage will be of more concern than the hot peppers. Check your meat label. Some sausage can be up to 40% of the daily salt intake of a human . The dog may have some swelling , high blood pressure, an effect on the cardiovascular system so you don't want to be racing around and put more strain on the heart. Make sure he has water available.

Water is attractive if you acidify it a bit , a drop or two of lemon juice, which makes it more absorbable.

Knew of a black lab that got into a party pack of sausages meant for a family bbq. Ate the whole thing -- so much salt intake he ended up vomiting , then drinking and peeing for days . 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

There might be some toxic fumes wafting about for the next day or two. How's the weather where you are? You might need to open a window. And be thankful he's not a Lab. They're notorious for emitting toxic fumes, and they have high speed fans located directly above their exhausts.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

Dogaroo said:


> There might be some toxic fumes wafting about for the next day or two. How's the weather where you are? You might need to open a window. And be thankful he's not a Lab. They're notorious for emitting toxic fumes, and they have high speed fans located directly above their exhausts.


Ooooooo, it was a long night  very stinky... I was ready to move him outside! Big links for Brusier no small sausages here. I made him chicken and rice this morning with just a little of his normal food. Obviously, some gastrointestinal upset, I hope it was worth it. 

It's snowing a lot outside today and I love it.

Thanks so much for your replies, I really appreciated the fast action, you guys are great. THANKS, THANKS, THANKS


----------

